# 8 ft diameter SS Aristo track



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am missing a single piece of SS 8 ft diameter track from a box I purchased....Can anyone suggest a source where I can get an additional piece?

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Might want to check with Mike at Reindeer Pass Railways....lot of the track is sold by the individual piece as well as in full circle sets. Ed


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thought Ed but RLD doesn't have any unfortunately....hopefully someone out there has a spare or I'll keep looking in the usual channels.....

Sam


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sam, 
RLD and Reindeer Pass are different stores.
Mike at the Pass took in some used track...
Give him a try.
John


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

John,

Thanks for the heads-up...I emailed Mike at Reindeer but no response as yet.
Sam


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Check your email again.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike, thanks but no 8 ft diameter SS available apparently..Not too far from me too...if I'm down that way I'll have to stop in.

No one out there has a spare one 8ft to sell??? Help..

When is AML going to start producing SS track?


----------

